# The story...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

When I was growing up I lived in a town called Marshville, North Carolina. We had a ranch house with animals everywhere and I spent my time fishing and enjoying wildlife. I was reminded of those times during my Saturday trip to Brazos Bend State Park.

Toward the end of my trip I spotted a Great White Heron and instead of fishing as they normally do, he was looking at the bases of all the trees. He'd look on one side and then the other and would move on to the next. He was aware of my presence and since they are usually a little flighty I kept my distance, but I followed him (for about about 800' or so).

Suddenly he stopped and began to undulate his next back and forth. Then he'd stop only to start again each time moving a little closer to the tree trunk. It was very amusing to watch.

The next thing I knew he struck the trunk with his beak. I can only assume that his movements were to distract his prey. I suffer from presbyopia, so my eyesight is far less than perfect. I knew he had something, but I had no idea what it was, but I kept shooting.

The struggle went on for a couple of minutes as the anole did it's best to wrap himself around the heron's beak. The heron eventually walked to the other side of the path and held the anole underwater. After that he quickly flipped it down his throat and that was that.

I realize I was too caught up in the action and that the bottom three shots are blown out and soft, but I thought you might enjoy the sequence just the same.


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

Russ, great timing...I wonder if a gator was eying the Heron for lunch??


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

What a wonderful story! The photos are the icing on the cake, Rusty. Thank you for sharing your Saturday sights. 

rosesm


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*A close up...*

The lizard has him right where he wants him. Notice how close he was to breaking free.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

That bird is totally focussed on the lizard. What an awesome closeup!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Awesome pics!!
That poor lizard was a trooper.. 
He was hanging on in the end.....


Need to have a moment of silence.....







--Hop


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Great pictures Rusty. That place just keeps coming up with new surprises, doesn't it?


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Great White*

Man, great series! You still have a great gifted eye or maybe 2 eyes. lol. For general knowledge, I am legally blind with a cataract in my left eye but will get it fixed this year. I will be able to see with stereo vision again. Yea!!
SH


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Bonus*

For those that wanted to know what an anole is...


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RustyBrown again.


I'm going to stop my subscription to National Geo. Man oh man you just keep bringing out stunning photos like they fall from your fingertips. Far out. That's a lovely lizard.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Super... Rusty.... You give us all something to "shoot" at... Rich


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Thanks:*

Sometimes the pictures tell the whole story, allowing the viewer imagination to write the commentary. In this case you have greatly enhanced the experience with your story, methodically leading us to the conclusion through your great photos...thanks.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Cool Rusty! So the Heron was looking for lizards on the tree trunks? Isn't it neat what you can see when you stop and really look and listen? :smile:


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Great series! Saw something similar once when I was out kayaking. Watched a Great Blue and a small snake. Took the blue about 10 minutes of trying to unwrap the snake from its beak before it had its breakfast. I love seeing that kind of stuff! Thanks Rusty!


----------

